# Weekly challenge - #Filtered 3/3 - 3/9



## SquarePeg (Mar 2, 2018)

This week we have a challenge suggested by one of our members.  Welcome to Celebrity Guest Host Challenge #1!  

Use a filter, either a physical filter, in camera filter mode or applied in post.   Get fancy with a Big Stopper, try out “toy” mode or get funky with your phone and the Prisma app.  Please provide details on the filter used.  If you want to show the same subject with different filters applied, post no more than 3 per day please.  New photos taken for this challenge only please.  

Get out and shoot!

If anyone has any additional suggestions for challenges, please feel free to PM me.  For the record, trying to make the challenges more about technique and trying something new than subject specific.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 2, 2018)

I'll do a proper one this weekend, but here's a quick and dirty (literally) home made "soft focus" filter.




Let’s not go there. by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## waday (Mar 2, 2018)

Grainy B&W Art Filter on Olympus




17 mm - Art Grainy Film by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## waday (Mar 3, 2018)

Same Olympus Grainy Art Film Filter 




17 mm - Art Grainy Film by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## gk fotografie (Mar 3, 2018)

#1 - watercolorgradient

View attachment 154527


----------



## waday (Mar 3, 2018)

iPhone image, Olympus Vintage Filter from Oly App




Olympus Filters by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## waday (Mar 3, 2018)

Vintage Filter on Oly EM1 with 30 mm macro 




Olympus Filters by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 3, 2018)

Custom Acros simulation, red filter, bumped shadows, lower highlights, add sharpen, Push 2 stops. Fujifilm XT2, 60mm macro. In camera conversion. slight crop in post. 

Men on the moon


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 3, 2018)

LR B+W conversion with "Green" filter


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 4, 2018)

Granddaughter came over and told me I had 2 minutes to shoot her (bossy). I was watching the hockey game and the Wings were wasting their time anyway so I obliged. She picked the spot even, glass block window light in man cave. Probably should be in just for fun. I like the odd pose because, well, she is my little pumpkin butt. XProX 2, 56mm, pop color advananced filter.


----------



## Peeb (Mar 4, 2018)

Smiling fruit face.  Photoshop 'poster edges' filter.




smiling fruit face by Peeb-OK, on Flickr


----------



## gk fotografie (Mar 4, 2018)

#2 - texture filter "Tiles" in free editing software PaintNet, also aviable in Photoshop

View attachment 154615


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 4, 2018)

Dramatic cool filter on iPhone Photos app.  These ladies have some intimidating game faces!


----------



## Peeb (Mar 4, 2018)

iPhone this morning.

Frame filter:  steel pipe.
Light filter:  clouds.

Some bumping of saturation, etc...


----------



## waday (Mar 4, 2018)

When the beat drops, the dabke is amazing fun

iPhone, Olympus App: Instant




Filter - Olympus App - Instant by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 5, 2018)

Graduated filter (LR). Looking forward to trying a real one someday.


----------



## waday (Mar 5, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> Graduated filter (LR). Looking forward to trying a real one someday.
> 
> View attachment 154643


Gorgeous shot!


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 5, 2018)

Thanks Wade!


----------



## gk fotografie (Mar 5, 2018)

#3 - PS filter Particle Tracer

This is an image that was created more or less by accident.
This free Photoshop filter is created by Richard Rosenman and it works like: put a photo in and an abstract work comes out.  I mirrored the result, converted it to negative and then provided a yellow/brown color layer because I didn't like the original colors.

View attachment 154655


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## Fred von den Berg (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## gk fotografie (Mar 6, 2018)

#4 - 3D filter in PaintNet

Tried this 3D filter, but didn't like the rather strange effect I got with a normal, sharp image.
After some experimenting, I opted for a blurred photo to create this 3D effect.
It looks a bit like reflections in steel, silver etc.

View attachment 154733


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 6, 2018)

Samsung S8+, vintage photo effect in snapit app


----------



## waday (Mar 6, 2018)

Edited in Snapseed (one of the black and white filters), iPhone image.




Filter - Lines by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## gk fotografie (Mar 7, 2018)

#5 - hipster filter, named 'Straight to Heck'
(free editingprogram ON1 Effects)

Antique stained glass.

View attachment 154770


----------



## waday (Mar 7, 2018)

iPhone image, Oly app-Cross Process II filter




Filter - Oly Cross Process II (iPhone image) by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Mar 8, 2018)

Nikon Coolpix P100 custom B&W with red filter, iPhoto 1x intensity & 1x dissolve:



 

Oh, and a 1x Fred opinion filter


----------



## gk fotografie (Mar 8, 2018)

#6 - watercolor (online) filter

View attachment 154834


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## smoke665 (Mar 8, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Samsung S8+, vintage photo effect in snapit app



Thanks JC, I was scrolling down, and drinking coffee when your shot came up. Think I may have snorted coffee out the nose. That's a freaky weird catch!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 8, 2018)

Vintage filter in Snapseed


----------



## Garasaki (Mar 8, 2018)

I don't have my original of this one handy, so I grabbed that off my facebook (hence some of the poor quality).  I don't recall which recipe of stock PS filters I used there.


----------



## DanOstergren (Mar 8, 2018)

Shot this yesterday. I didn't use a preset, but one could say I used a "filter" by creating my own custom adjustment layers in Photoshop.


----------



## waday (Mar 8, 2018)

Steps - Snapseed Film Filter (iPhone) by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## pip_dog (Mar 8, 2018)

Home made soft focus filter in front of the lens and C5 preset on VSCO






[/url]


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 9, 2018)

Dramatic 2 filter in Snapseed layered over Cool filter on iPhone.


----------



## gk fotografie (Mar 9, 2018)

# 7 - chromofilter blue
(lens: Meike 6,5mm fisheye)

View attachment 154877


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 12, 2018)

I just realized that I slacked off and didn't start a new challenge on Friday!  Let's continue this one for the rest of this week and we'll start something new on Friday which I'll post the thread for on Thursday.  If anyone has any specifics on a challenge they would like to do, please feel free to PM me your ideas.  I have a few from other members in the bank that we'll be using for the next couple of week unless other inspiration strikes!  

Here's one for me for this week.  I'm not very good at B&W conversions - something I'll need to work on.  This is the Topaz Platinum VI filter:


----------



## waday (Mar 12, 2018)

Daleks have no concept of elegance! by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## gk fotografie (Mar 13, 2018)

#8 - water in the ditch

I downloaded the free editing program Pixlr (*https://pixlr.com*) 1 or 2 years ago, but I haven't used it much.
Because I've about 20-30 free and paid editing programs, many of which I use for just a single effect, I unlocked the various blocked options - like this one - in Pixlr only last weekend. As a designer/decorator/photographer, I still like this kind of graphic effects. I've made many of these "psychedelic" pieces as a photography student and sold them as wall decorations in the late 1970s. Who knows, perhaps I will pick this up again, although everybody can do things like this nowadays.

(atomic effect)
View attachment 155024

(elecromagnetic effect)
View attachment 155025

(ultraviolet effect)
View attachment 155027


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 13, 2018)

Not meant to be a comparison, because the camera angle and exposure settings are different. The first is shot with no filter, the second with a polarizer on the lens. A little bump in clarity and saturation applied equally to each.


----------



## gk fotografie (Mar 14, 2018)

#9 - 3D filter (PaintNet)

View attachment 155059


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 14, 2018)

gk fotografie said:


> #9 - 3D filter (PaintNet)
> 
> View attachment 155059



Sooooo cool!


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 14, 2018)

gk fotografie said:


> #9 - 3D filter (PaintNet)
> 
> View attachment 155059



Neat image.

Seesh... I'm not even going to say what that made me think of...just...
Sometimes it's inconvenient to be a dude.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 14, 2018)

Hoya skylight UV filter.


----------



## gk fotografie (Mar 15, 2018)

#10 - crossprocessing
(Meike 6,5mm fisheye lens)

View attachment 155078


----------



## waday (Mar 15, 2018)

Snapseed double exposure




Old vs New by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## waday (Mar 15, 2018)

Olympus Film Grain




Filters by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 15, 2018)

Cross posted in the "water" theme, but here's another example of a CPL cutting the reflection from the water surface.


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 15, 2018)

waday said:


> Olympus Film Grain
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a good one!



zulu42 said:


> Cross posted in the "water" theme, but here's another example of a CPL cutting the reflection from the water surface.
> 
> View attachment 155097



Beautiful!

I'm jealous - I have not had time for much shooting the past couple of weeks and with the terrible weather it's been famine time over here.


----------



## waday (Mar 15, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> That's a good one!


Thank you!


----------



## waday (Mar 15, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> I'm jealous - I have not had time for much shooting the past couple of weeks and with the terrible weather it's been famine time over here.


The reason I started using filters recently was to get myself out of a creative and time slump. I hadn’t had time to do anything with new baby, so I take my camera on dog walks. If I can’t, I use my phone. I take pictures of Daleks, lol. I’ve been trying to find things around the house and match them with a filter.


----------

